# RainySunday Ranch '13 Kidding: Pilly&Dutch: twins!



## RainySunday (Feb 17, 2013)

Well, it's that time!  We have three junior does due March 13-April 3!  Which really means March 8th onwards, since so far, my does tend to go before 150.  These three are first fresheners that were born here.

These will be their daddy's first daughters to freshen, so we are very excited to see what his genetics bring to the udders on these girls!  The babies will be the first ones from our junior buck, so we are also excited to see what his kids look like.

We don't have exact due dates for any of them, but the buck (Vanilla Chai) was wooing at least tow of them the first couple days he was in with them, so we'll see!

I got them on the stand today, for an initial pre-kidding shave, and they all have the cutest little udders going and at least kicking baby each!  Since I had them up there, I also got pictures, of course!  So here they are, with 3-6weeks to go until baby time! (Please pardon the fact that they are very "done" with being on the stand at this point, and aren't standing very nicely)

Pilsner is the doe we retained out of Amber (whom we've since sold) and Sunday.






and Pilly's udder:





Double Dutch was retained out of Peekaboo (also sold over the summer) and Sunday:





and Dutch's udder:





Jail Bird was retained out of Alibi and Sunday:





and Birdie's udder:





And here is their sire, Rockstar Ranch Sunday Stroll (in all his mid-winter, scruffy, manly glory):





And this is the buck they are bred to (Vanilla Chai, when he was first here, last summer.  Totally forgot to get a pic of him when he was on the stand today):


----------



## 2goats8kids (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh boy! That's coming right up now!


----------



## RainySunday (Feb 21, 2013)

All three does got their CDT booster and BOSE today.  They are looking a bit wider each day!  Next weekend will be time to prep the kidding stall and kidding kit again.  We have a couple things to replenish after the last go round.   This weekend I get to go to a goat conference that i am very much looking forward to!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 22, 2013)

Rockstar is a very handsome goat!      Not flashy pretty- just manly handsome.  I like him.


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks Jodie!  We really like him too.

The girls are all at day 145 tomorrow (from when Chai went in the pen with them)!  So anytime now...or up to 3ish weeks from now.  I have all the supplies ready, just need to get them all back into the kidding kit.  The kidding stall has been vacated by the previous remaining babies (moved to a weaning pen), and the stall is clean, fresh, and ready to go.  Dutch's udder is quite a bit more than a handful now, and Pilly's is just over a handful as well.  Birdie's is still closer to a handful, but I've thought all along that she seems 1-2 weeks behind the others, so we'll see.  They are all super puffy in the girly bits, but have been for quite some time now, and ligs are still medium-firm.  They are all doing lots more laying around too!

They are first fresheners, but I am pretty sure we have at least another couple days, if not a week before we'll see the first babies.  The only breedings we witnessed were on 10/14 and 10/20, both with Dutch, putting her likely due dates at 3/13 and 3/19 (for day 150).


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 8, 2013)

Day 145!  (well, the first day 145  )

A few pictures...

This is from 3/3, the expectant does are the first three on the left.





Here are Birdie (in the front) and Pilly (in the back), demonstrating their new favorite thing...lounging around (yesterday 3/7).





Dutch today (3/8), udder getting bigger.





Pilly today (3/8), please kindly excuse her "decoration"...


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 11, 2013)

Girls are still hanging in there, everyone still has ligaments.  Dutch has lost a good amount of plug, and Pilly's working on that too.  I think Birdie will be last, based on udder size at least.  Of course, I thought her mom would go first last time, and to irritate me, she held out another two weeks, so maybe Birdie will do the opposite.  That line really enjoys proving me wrong...  Either way, the kidding pen and kit are ready, so we are good to go when they are.  I may go try a few more pictures this afternoon, since it's sunny!


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 11, 2013)

I've been watching udders growing here too! But my earliest due date is 4/4. I've got 2 here due soon. Bailey is a 2nd freshener due 4/4 and she is building a nice udder so far. Dixie is a FF due 4/12 and she has started an udder too but it's harder to see because she's pretty hairy back there (I've talked to DH about trimming a bit and got  rolled eyes in response!) Bailey's udder is pink too so easier to see, Dixie's is brown/tan so harder for me to see. Looking forward to kidding time here. I'm hoping the kids can witness a birth and I know my kids are anxious to have baby goats to play with!


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah, my human kids love having baby goats around, and are really good hanging out in the barn during birthing.

Dutch is contracting some, doing the whole posty legs, raised tailhead thing, and her ligs are a bit softer than a few hours ago.  However, I had does do the contracting off and on thing for a week or more last go 'round, pre-labor I think, so we'll see.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm not sure how my boys will act during birthing time if they are out there too. If it happens when DH and I both are home it will be easier to control the boys and keep an eye on the doe too. Of course Bailey is due during Spring break too. My kids love baby goats.  They love when we go visit my dad's farm and he has baby goats they can play with. They always want to take one home!  I've had to tell them the last few times that they just have to wait till April and we will have our own baby goats at home they can play with!


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks like Pilly may win the race!  She has no ligaments as of about 40 minutes ago (could have lost them earlier, that was her first check of the day), so babies today/tonight I would guess.  I would also not be surprised if she goes, that Dutch will too, hormones and all that, you know?  But...as always...we'll see...


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 14, 2013)

Sounds promising but you never know. My doe hasn't had ligs for nearly a week and still hasn't gone. She was due on the 8th and its the 14th!


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 14, 2013)

Pilly had twins, girl and boy.  I had been checking on her every 45min-hour all day long, checked her at 3:15, and she was contracting some, but no goo, no pawing, etc.  On the phone with my mom at 3:45, heard hollering, threw on barn boots, ran out there and saw the other girls all lined up across the barn opening making all sorts of noise, and see Pilly hiding in the corner, pushing with a bubble out.  Grabbed her, put her in the kidding pen (much cleaner and warmer in there), told mom I'd call her back, RAN to the house, got the kidding kit, RAN back to the barn, got inside the kidding pen, saw hooves in the bubble, pulled out a blue pad (piddle pad thing), got it under her, and didn't even have both gloves on when the first was all the way out.  Got her mouth and face cleared, wrapped her up, stuck her in the tote (we pull at birth generally), turned around to find the second one out. Got his face and head cleared, the wrapped him and stuck him the tote too.  During all this, I am intermittently turning to the side to get sick (8 months pregnant, plus running, plus stress, plus smells and sights of birth=not happy tummy), even though I've done this a bunch of times before.  Finally had a chance to look at the time...3:52pm.  CRAZY fast.

All said and done, they are healthy, mom is doing great, my hubby got home an hour later and did the milking (we had frozen colostrum from the previous doe to have some right away), and babies are hanging out in the playpen in the house for the afternoon/evening to get all the way dry before heading outside to their kid stall.

Pilly a couple hours before kidding:






Pilly's twins less than an hour old:





Pilly's doe, 1st born, 3:48ish, 2.7# (blue eyes, I think):





Pilly's buck, 2nd born, 3:49ish, 2.7# (also blue eyes, I think):


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 14, 2013)

OH they are very gorgeous babies.  My first thought when I saw them was they look like negative and positive.  So sorry you had a bad time with your belly.  Glad all worked out well for you.


----------



## woodsie (Mar 14, 2013)

so adorable...congrats on the babies and easy birth!


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks!  And Dutch's ligs are gone today, so more on the way it looks like.


----------



## dhansen (Mar 15, 2013)

Sooooooo cute!


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 16, 2013)

Dutch had twin bucks yesterday (very colorful, healthy, nearly missed that birth too), and Birdie has no ligs and is in labor today.  She is on 30 minute check ins, to try and get a little more warning today.  Good grief these three are being sneaky!

Dutch also managed to nearly have them without me, so another fast, easy birth, everyone is healthy and doing well.

Boy #1, 4:45pm, 3.2#





Boy #2, 4:58pm, 3.1#





We brought the other two in for a bit to keep them company and let Dutch have the kidding stall as her recovery room for a few hours, so here is one of them all sleeping yesterday evening (the two in the front with blue name tags are the Dutch's boys):


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 16, 2013)

Birdie had a single buck, he is 4.1 lbs!  Very glad we were there, as even with both dh and I working on her, I wasn't sure we could get him out.  Everyone ended up okay, and he is quite perky already.  Pictures later


----------



## 2goats8kids (Mar 16, 2013)

Adorable batch of babies! Love the shot of all of them together.


----------



## madcow (Mar 17, 2013)

Can't see the pictures, as it says they were moved or deleted from PhotoBucket.  Wish I could see them.


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh rats, I moved them to a separate album last night.  Let me fix it and repost, sorry!


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 17, 2013)

Fixed!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 17, 2013)

My goodness- I may need some insulin from the sugar shock at all that sweetness.  

They are beautiful babies, all of them.


----------

